# hoippua / horjua



## Gavril

Both words are given as possible translations of "stagger" -- which would work better below?_


Juoppo hoippui / horjui baarista kotiin._

_Aika katsoa totuutta silmiin – maan talous hoippuu / horjuu täyteen tuhoon!_

_Hätkähtäneenä äkillisellä valon välähdyksellä, hän hoippui / horjui hetken.
_
_Voimistelija hoippui / horjui hetken rekillä, sitten tasapainoili itsensä._

_Vene hoippui / horjui tuulisella säällä._

_Lyijykynä kieri pöydän kulmaan asti, jossa sitten hoippui / horjui sekunnilla, sitten putosi lattialle._

_Hän hoippui / horjui pimeässä maaanalaisessa käytävässä yrittäen löytää suunnan._

_Pääministerin viimeisen puheesta ei löydy mitään yhtenäistä järkeä, vaan hän hoippuu / horjuu sanasta sanaan, aiheesta aiheeseen.



_Hyvää syyskuun viimeistä viikonloppua


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

My suggestions:
_Juoppo hoippui / horjui baarista kotiin.

On aika katsoa totuutta silmiin: maan talous on täyden katastrofin partaalla.

Äkillisestä valonvälähdyksestä säpsähtäneenä hän otti muutaman epävarman askeleen.

Voimistelija huojui hetken rekillä, mutta sai sitten tasapainonsa takaisin.

Vene keinui tuulisessa säässä.

Lyijykynä kieri pöydän kulmaan asti, johon se pysähtyi hetkeksi ja putosi sitten lattialle.

Hän tunnusteli hapuillen seiniä pimeässä maanalaisessa käytävässä yrittäen löytää oikean suunnan.

Pääministerin viimeisimmästä /uusimmasta puheesta ei löydy mitään punaista lankaa. Hän etenee epävarmasti aiheesta toiseen.
_Some people don't like the verb "löytyä" in this context. They would probably say:_ Pääministerin viimeisimmässä puheessa *ei ole* mitään punaista lankaa...
_


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _
> Lyijykynä kieri pöydän kulmaan asti, johon se pysähtyi hetkeksi ja putosi sitten lattialle._



I meant to say that the pen slows down, stops, teeters for a second, then falls to the floor. How would you translate "teeter" in this context?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

As a rule, Finnish pens and pencils don't teeter. They fall down immediately. However, I suppose you could say: _Kynä vieri pöydän kulmaan, vaappui hetken paikallaan ja putosi lattialle._


----------

